# Watsonville CA pigeon show pictures.



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, just got back from a great pigeon show in Watsonville, only was able to take a few pictures and posted a new album on my page. 

There were almost 2,000 pigeons on display including those in the FOR SALE SECTION. Hope you like the few pics I took, had to hurry because the shopw was closing as I took them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Direct link to the album is: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=285

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Risingstarfan! Great photos! Are any of these your birds?

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome pictures  I'll be posting pictures from the VFPA Annual Winter Show happening on November 7 and 8. (VFPA = Vancouver Fancy Pigeon Association, its lead by my in real life mentor Ernie Silveri, breeder of the finest rollers here in the north west) Anyways awesome pigeons and show you had mate  and like terry said, any of them your birds?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you, Risingstarfan! Great photos! Are any of these your birds?
> 
> Terry


I wish, but no, I showed a few fantails but only managed a couple first places in fantails. Mostly went to enjoy the people and meet a lot of new and old friends. Mission Successful!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

ohh awesome, yeah the show we're having here...the show is literally across the street from me lol. I'm not going to be showing, just going to look, meet some new friends, meet some old ones from the north, and then to buy a pair or two of any breed they have. Every show i've went to i've bought 1, a pair, or two pairs of pigeons like a souvenir


----------

